# Converting my gas fireplace to double sided?



## bchandler (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a fireplace that was once a wood burning fireplace.  A previous owner put in a gas insert...so now it's a gas fireplace I guess...  We're updating our house and were wondering if it's possible to turn this fireplace into a double sided gas fireplace.  I saw answers in regards to a double sided wood burning fireplace having problems with smoke coming back into the room, etc...but would I face those problems with gas?  What would be the pros and cons in my situation?

Thanks.  Any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 2, 2010)

You can do it, but you won't like the price. 
The removal of everything you have in there - the insert & venting. Masonry fire place. Chimney system.
You've probably got a one day labor charge just for the destruction phase. 
Probably at LEAST $1500...
Now you have to frame the enclosure for the unit & the venting another 1/2 day + materials
Probably $1200...
The multi-sided fireplaces are a couple of grand - JUST for the unit. 
Add venting. Add fronts. Add blower. Add remote. Add installation.
Probably ANOTHER $4-5K...
Now you have to add the stone finish & mantel to BOTH sides.
Probably ANOTHER $2K min...
Do the math...
My number may be high or low, but that's a guess at doing this project in this area...


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 5, 2010)

I always tell people... we can do anything you want. Just depends on how much money you want to spend.

Get a budget together first, then see if you can afford the project.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 5, 2010)

It has been done. As the others said, very expensive, but the end result can be extraordinary!


----------

